
Roundup found in breakfast cereals - nastypants
https://www.ewg.org/release/roundup-breakfast-part-2-new-tests-weed-killer-found-all-kids-cereals-sampled
======
ardy42
Seems like these results should be taken with a grain of salt, since this
group appears to have an agenda they're pushing:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_Working_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_Working_Group):

> The Environmental Working Group (EWG) is an American activist group that
> specializes in research and advocacy in the areas of agricultural subsidies,
> public lands, and corporate accountability....

> The accuracy of some claims made by EWG have been criticized by the
> scientific community and others.

